# 1st Aikido lesson today!



## Kensai (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to share this with ya'll. I'm predominantly a Wing Chun guy, but was looking for something to complement that, had thought of ju-jitsu and Hapkido, but couldn't find any classes near me. So. My good mate who's studied Aikido for a few years, who happens to be on here as Citrus Tea (I think!) mentioned that he was going to his Sunday morning class, I asked if I could tag along. Which I duly did.

I have to say, I ended up face down on the mat more times than I care to remember, and felt like a fish out of water, BUT, loved every second.  I loved the footwork, the body mechanics and movement, coming from a "generally" very linear style, it did feel a little alien, but that'll come with practice... (hopefully!) I guess the reason I'm telling you all, is cos I was chuffed to bits with it.  Get, in, now! 

Looking forward to next week. More weapons techniques. *Grins*


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Be careful.  As my father-in-law can attest, it's very habit forming!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Have fun!  It is good to step outside of your comfort zone.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kensai (Jul 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Have fun!  It is good to step outside of your comfort zone.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com



Hell yeah! I was waaaay outside that guys.  

Was thrown round like a rag-doll (gently of course), and liked the simplicity of some of the techniques. Nothing "compliant" with what I was shown, it was simply a question of momentum and gravity.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great to hear that you've discovered the joy of aikido!  I came to aikido from a kenpo background and it took me a while to get used to the differences in styles.  I did, eventually get used to it and now keep my kenpo in the back of my head for atemi and it works out great!  Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## shiho (Jul 9, 2006)

It took me 2 weeks I'm hooked for life.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

see...I told you...that's him!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 9, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hell yeah! I was waaaay outside that guys.
> 
> Was thrown round like a rag-doll (gently of course), and liked the simplicity of some of the techniques. Nothing "compliant" with what I was shown, it was simply a question of momentum and gravity.


Ha! Hey mister Kensai my northern friend  yes you will be poacher turned gamekeeper before long and will not be saying Aikido=for weedy girls but rather Aikido=big burly guys getting tossed about by weedy girls.. LOL 

Seriously.. good luck and I hope you stick with it.. in Aikido it often feels as if nothing is happening in the learning process but then SUDDENLY something "clicks" into place like the littlest cog that gets the BIG machine running.. anyway that prolly makes no sense.. but I sincerely wish you well in your endeavours..

btw Midlands = _Leeds_? _Birmingham_?? sorry I am just nosey.. 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Kensai (Jul 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Ha! Hey mister Kensai my northern friend  yes you will be poacher turned gamekeeper before long and will not be saying Aikido=for weedy girls but rather Aikido=big burly guys getting tossed about by weedy girls.. LOL
> 
> Seriously.. good luck and I hope you stick with it.. in Aikido it often feels as if nothing is happening in the learning process but then SUDDENLY something "clicks" into place like the littlest cog that gets the BIG machine running.. anyway that prolly makes no sense.. but I sincerely wish you well in your endeavours..
> 
> ...


 
Wolverhampton actually mate.  *Shudders*, althought, with Irish parentage, I seem to have missed that lovely accent. Lol.

Although it's way to soon to appreciate everything, I did analyse a lot of the footwork, and body mechanics, and just to reiterate, there was NOTHING compliant, I was thrown around like a plaything. I'm on the bus ding ding!! 

Now to cruise the Aikido AND Wing Chun boards while at work. Lord knows I'm not gonna do anything else while I'm here. :asian:


----------



## Plank (Jul 10, 2006)

Wahey! It's good to see others seeing what Aikido is all about  Hope you get as addicted as me. As Jenna said, "in Aikido it often feels as if nothing is happening in the learning process but then SUDDENLY something "clicks" into place like the littlest cog that gets the BIG machine running" and I can't emphasise how true this is. A while ago it seemed like I was getting nowhere, I wasn't becoming any faster, my techniques weren't getting better, but then after a few weeks of perseverance, suddenly I took massive leaps. I honestly hope you stick with it, it's definately worth continuing (Well in my experience anyway)

Good luck :asian:


----------



## Kensai (Jul 10, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> see...I told you...that's him!



Umm... I are confused. :asian:

Plank, I'm quite intrigued by Aikido, will no doubt become embroiled in it as much as I have my gung fu. Martial arts in general has become my lifelong passion. I'm a huge NHL hockey fan, and a lover of rugby, travelling, reading etc, but the MA has it everytime.


----------

